# My last go -last treatment over a year ago and I haven't seen a Dr or anything



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

I had my last treatment over a year ago now. I am due to start injecting tomorrow, I am going privately but I have not seen the specialist I have not been given my new scan or even had my hormone levels checked. I just emailed this to the consultants secretary saying surely over the last year changes may have occurred? FGS this isn't cheap is it. She has come back to say "should be ok, but have you had your screening bloods re done?" I haven't and this makes me think no one has looked at my file infact they are more concerned with fitting me in before the Consultants holiday. I feel cross already. Last year I have 15 embryos and they only froze one, I feel like they are just interested in making money.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi clogs


Putting it bluntly, i would not be happy with that!  Normally your bloods have to be re done once a year, eg hiv etc etc.  Not sure about your situation but i would def want my partners sperm tested before the day of ec!  Also have you not even had a scan? dont mean to worry you but on my first round of treatment my consultant found a cyst because of this treatment had to be put off for 3 months.  We would never had known if if had not done an internal first!


Best to get it all sorted before you start treatment.


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Coweyes that is what I thought esp as I have a history of cysts and also fibroids, I just feel like they couldn't give a toss. It really isn't very acceptable is it!! Thanks for coming back. Cxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Clogs are you absolutely sure you want to start? It really doesn't sound very good at all. Fibroids can be absolutely fatal for IVF as I'm sure you know and they need regularly monitoring as the IVF drugs can make them grow. I learned the hard way having just had fibroid surgery, tests prior to it showed real problem fibroids which mean that potentially two of my cycles had absolutely no prospect of success. The clinic I was with pushed me through cycle after cycle saying they would not be a problem. The phrase money grabbing comes to mind. I don't want you to go through the same as me so I'd say if you have real concerns don't rush into a cycle because like me you may end up feeling the way I did that I may as well have flushed the money straight down the toilet. Take care.


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

I am concerned as the treatment before last made my fibroid grow very large so I am concerned they are just taking the mickey here and it does seem more about his holiday schedule.  Thanks Maisyz I am going to raise my concerns, I do get the impression that as I am now over 40 they just think oh lets take the money. I hope are recovering from fibroid surgery it is not pleasant is it and does mean a long wait before you can resume treatment. Cxx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a rubbish experience in the UK. I was 41 and couldn't get anything on the NHS and we payed privately in the UK at an NHS/private clinic in the East Midlands. They were negative, barely did any tests and didn't really explain things. After checking blood tests they rang me to say I had a 0-5% chance with and emphasis on the zero and due to that should try IUI as it was cheaper than IVF in case it failed. It did fail and there was no follow up from them at all. 

I waiting a couple of years before I could face this again. I investigated Spanish clinics and found one we trust. Even with flights it still works out cheaper, but the main thing is all the tests they have done and the duty of care that you feel from them. The first thing they said was about my fibroids - the UK clinic just ignored them and put me on the conveyor belt. We had failed IVF last year, but rather than just continuing they did a hysteroscopy and various extra tests for thrombophilia etc. They have also changed my protocol to add in drugs that have been shown to improve implantation issues. They also prescribe vitamins!

Don't put up with that sort of rubbish 'doctoring'.


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, please tell me more about your Spainish clinic? I just feel there is no care ironically from Care East Midlands I have also been to the Infirmary? I hope your treatment ends with positive results. Cxxx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi - my UK experience was with Nurture in Nottingham. I could go into more, but it still makes me quite angry 

I'm using Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante. It's an entirely different experience. The doctors, nurses and coordinators there are so warm. They make sure you're OK the whole time. It's also really clean. A lot of treatments are also cheaper there even when you add the flights. I had a hysteroscopy in May which was around 400 euros and my own GP told me it cost him £2000 to send his mum for one in the UK.  Mammograms are also cheaper (if you're over 40, you need one each year for this clinic). There are good flights to Alicante too.

There's a lot of information for international patients on their website. We do email and skype calls for chats with the doctor or coordinators. I contacted them last year and they responded really quickly and we were able to get an appointment when we wanted one. I'm 47 now and they don't bat an eyelid, but do recommend going with donor eggs at certain ages. We're on a donor egg cycle at the moment with them. 

Crikey - I've just realised that I sound like an advert for them!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I have had to change clinics 2 times and am now on my 3 clinic, honestly i have been so surprised at how different each clinic is.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Clogs,

I am really surprised if you are at Care Notts. Are you direct or through a satellite? I would definitely stop right now and go back and see a consultant. This isn't good enough, and you need the reassurance that they are doing everytthing they can to help you and that the protocol is right for you now rather than 'last year'. I was at Care for several cycles and know that they don't just want your money - apart from anything else they want successful cycles to keep their figures up. I asked to cycle again with my own eggs whilst waiting for a donor and they were very nice but pointed out my results to that point and thought it wasn't in my best interests. They were completely right - it would have been stupid. If 18 days and over £2,000 of stimms couldn't even get one mature egg then trying again would have been futile. I had one EC/ET at Notts, though my others were at Northampton, but I would (hope) that the ethos is the same across the clinics. Another month or two won't make much difference - but being sure that everything is as good as it could be is vital.

Caroline


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All


I have spoken to satellite who organise the treatment through Care Nottingham. They say that it is too late to do hormone levels as I have been on the pill for a month to down regulate so they couldn't get an accurate reading. Re scans and sperm checks the consultant is on holiday until the later next week and I have written to the secretary today saying I am concerned there doesn't seem to be much science involved. You guessed it she is off until Friday so I think my only option is to start today as instructed and hope as she said that "it should all be alright." This is not like my experience last time where they seemed so thorough. Do you think I am doing the right thing to just go ahead?


Not the ideal way to start the cycle, but then when is it ever? My last go my husband fell down the cellar stairs two days after ET and couldn't use either of his legs so that put pains to rest relaxation and no lifting. ha ha ha


I must say the Spanish clinics sound superb and a bit of sun into the bargain.


The other concern is no one has asked if I am on any other meds so I just emailed that through but won't get an answer till Friday. I hope I get a discount. Thanks all yours still worrying. Cxx


----------

